# PluginGurus weekly Saturday livestream at 12 PDT 9pm CET



## JazzDude (Jun 29, 2019)

join the: anonymous addicted Omnisphere sounddesigners !


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2019)

Seldom miss a session, but so great that Skippy saves and keeps on his Site !


----------

